# hello from missouri



## clownmankc (Mar 20, 2006)

Hello everyone, looks like you have a great family here and hopefully I will fit in like a werewolf on a double mooned planet. I am planning on spending alot of time on here talking shop and sharing pics when I'm not on my own forum @ http://www.halloweenhallows.com/forum am looking forward to meeting as many of you as I can.
Danny:xbones:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey there clownman.
This the best forum for Halloween that I have seen and the only one I am active in. Lots of good people willing to share ideas with no egos. Welcome to the street.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Wellcome Danny!
And as Bone Dancer mentioned, very good place to be!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Danny, glad to see you here.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Street clownmankc...I think you will really like it here, lots of great people


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard the SS Unpleasant Street clownmankc.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the crazy weird street, don't worry... we don't bite... often.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey welcome to the street!


----------



## clownmankc (Mar 20, 2006)

thanks everyone for the warm welcome and colinsuds..... noticed your avatar was Jack Skellington... so if you are a big NightMare Before Christmas fan, you need to check this http://www.halloweenhallows.com/homehaunts/nbc.html
Danny


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome to Unpleasant Street, Clownmankc! Glad to have ya here.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi, I haven't been here long myself but have already learned alot. These people are great and informative. Enjoy...


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

clownmankc, welcome to the fun side of the street!


----------

